# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أريد شراء مجموع الفتاوى لإبن تيمية وأريد النصيحة ..

## المقدسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

إخوانى الكرام 
أنا من قطاع غزة ولا يوجد عندنا في المكتبات سوى طبعتين إثنتين لمجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية  وهما طبعة دار الجيل / وطبعة دار الوفاء 

ولا أعرف أي الطبعتين أفضل لذلك فأريد من ذوى الخبرة أن يوضحوا الفرقات بين الطبعتين والأسباب التي تدعو لتفضيل طبعة عن الاخرى 

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اخي المقدس تحية طيبة لك انت وبقية اخواننا المرابطين الابطال غزة العزه

 للاسف لا استتطيع مساعدتك ولكن اود ان انبه انه سوف يصدر في بعد ثلاثة او اربعة اشهر ان شاء الله طبعة جديدة للفتاوي من مكتبة العبيكان  وهذا ما قاله لي العاملين في المكتبة وطبعة العبيكان من ناحية جودة الطبعة ونوع الورق والخط لا يعلو عليها طبعة اخرى كما ان سعرها في السابق كان رخيص جداً (300) ريال واذكر ان وجدت طبعة للفتاوي في معرض الكتاب بـ (600) ضعف السعر !!! علماً بانها كانت رديئة جداً

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

تحقيق طبعة الوفاء هو نفس تحقيق طبعة العبيكان. ولكن الذي يبدو أن الصف مختلف. فقد أخبرني أحد الأخوة أنهم كانوا يقرأون الفتاوى جماعة ومعهم عدة نسخ, فوجدوا تصحيفات وأغلاط في طبعة العبيكان وكانت على الصواب في طبعة الوفاء. والعهدة على صاحبي. 
وأما من ناحية التغليف ونحوه, فطبعة الوفاء لها إصدارين, أحدهما مطبوع في مصر والآخر في بيروت وهو جيد من ناحية الورق والتجليد والله أعلم.

----------


## المقدسى

بارك الله فيكم 

ولكن ماذا عن طبعة دار الجيل ..؟؟
هل هى جيدة أم لا ..؟؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> فقد أخبرني أحد الأخوة أنهم كانوا يقرأون الفتاوى جماعة ومعهم عدة نسخ, فوجدوا تصحيفات وأغلاط في طبعة العبيكان وكانت على الصواب في طبعة الوفاء. والعهدة على صاحبي.


اخي الفاضل ابو الوليد ماهو الاصل الذي كانوا يرجعون إليه ؟!!

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخي (المقدسي)

إن كانت طبعة الوفاء التي اعتنى بها (الجزار & الباز) فخذها وأنت مغمض العينين.
وأقر الله أعينكم بجلاء أحفاد القردة والخنازير

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

طبعة الوفاء = طبعة العبيكان = طبعة الجيل
هذا بالنسبة للتحقيق
ولكن هناك عيب قاتل في طبعة دار الجيل، ألا وهو أنها ليس على هوامشها أرقام طبعة ابن قاسم المعتمدة في العزو؛ لذلك سوف يصعب عليك جدا إذا أردت أن تراجع عزو أحد العلماء للفتاوى = أن تجده في طبعة الجيل، وسوف يتطلب هذا منك مجهودا كبيرا، وطبعة الجيل كانت عند صديق طالب علم أعرفه فبعها بسبب هذا العيب، واشترى طبعة دار الوفاء.
لذلك أنصحك أخي الكريم بالابتعاد عن طبعة الجيل لهذا السبب المهم.
وفي رأيي أن أفضل طبعة هي الطبعة الأصلية التي في 37 مجلد بالفهارس، والتي هي جمع وتحقيق: عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن قاسم وابنه، وهي مطبوعة في مصر عند مكتبة ابن تيمية في الهرم، وتباع بـ 370 جنيه مصري.
فلو استطعت أن تحصل عليها فبها ونعمت، وإن لم تستطع فعليك بطبعة دار الوفاء.
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك.

----------


## طالبة العلم

أفضل طبعة للفتاوي هي طبعة مجمع الملك فهد . كماقال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير وقد حصلت عليها بمراسلت المجمع  لكن هم لا يبيعونها بل يهدونها لحملة الماجستير أو الدكتوراة ... هذا شرطهم .. فلما لا تقوم بمراسلتهم !! وإن كنت لاتحمل شهادة ماجستير أو دكتوراة فإمكانك أن تأخذ شهادة أحد من الأقرباء أو المعارف الذين يحملون هذه الشهادات .. 
لكن لا أدري هل يستطيعون إرسالها لك في غزة !! 
... إن شئت ياأخي هذه الطبعة فأخبرني حتى أتصل بهم و أسألهم ..

----------


## ابن البجلي

صحيح ما قال أخي أبو يوسف السلفي
وأنا أوافقه على أن أحسن طبعة للفتاوى هيى طبعة الـ37 مجلد التي قام عليها ابناء واحفاد الشيخ ابن قاسم من بعده وهي مطبوعة وموجودة في السعودية بدار القاسم وهي المتداولة بين العلماء وعليها عزوهم لا سيما كبر الحروف ووضوح الخط اللذان يساعدان على القراءة 
فأنا من رأيي ان لا تستعجل حتى تغتنيها والله أعلم واسال الله تعالى أن يفرج عن اخواننا في غزة وفي جميع بقاع الارض

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

للفائدة:
طبعة ابن قاسم = طبعة مجمع الملك فهد
ولكن تمتاز طبعة مجمع الملك فهد بـ: أنهم جعلوا الأيات الكريمة بالرسم العثماني.
هذا فقط ما يميزها عن طبعة ابن قاسم الأصلية.
وقد قيل أنهم راجعوا طبعة ابن قاسم على بعض الكتب المطبوعة من مجموع الفتاوي ومحققة جيدًا، وأصلحوا بعض الاخطاء، ولكن لست متأكد من هذه المعلومة.
وهي بالمناسبة لا تباع، ولكنها موجودة في بعض مكتبات الكتب المستعملة في المملكة السعودية.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## المقدسى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أدعو الله أن يوفقنا وجميع أحباب المجلس للقراءة والإستفادة من كتب شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية وتلميذه النجيب إبن قيم الجوزية رحمها الله تعالى.

 تفضلوا روابط 30 من كتب شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية و تلميذه البار إبن قيم الجوزية التي تشرفت بجمعها من موقع المكتبة الوقفية المباركة، وأنصح أن يكون البدء بقراءة كتب إبن قيم الجوزية قبل البداءة بكتب شيخ الإسلام، وذلك لعمق عبارة شيخ الإسلام، وبذا يكون قد استعين بأسلوب إبن قيم الجوزية السهل العبارة لفهم طريقة شيخ الإسلام في التعبير والتأليف. 


*  *
* 
*1- كتاب هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق عثمان جمعة ضميرية (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1779*
*
* 
*
* 
*2- كتاب التبيان في أيمان القرآن لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق عبد الله بن سالم البطاطي (علوم القرآن)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1777*
*
* 
*
* 
*3- كتاب بدائع التفسير الجامع لما فسره الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية بتحقيق يسري السيد و صالح الشامي (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1529*
*
* 
*
* 
*4- كتاب المنار المنيف في الصحيح والضعيف <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق يحي بن عبد الله الثمالي (مصطلح الحديث)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1775*
*
* 
*
* 
*5- كتاب مناسك الحج والعمرة  لإبن قيم الجوزية بتحقيق محمد حسيني عفيفي (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2252*
*
* 
*
* 
*6- كتاب الفوائد لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد عزير شمس ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1781*
*
* 
*
* 
*7- كتاب  حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق زائد بن أحمد النشري ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1773*
*
* 
*
* 
*8- كتاب طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد أجمل الإصلاحي و زائد بن أحمد النشري( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1776*
*
* 
*
* 
*9- كتاب عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق إسماعيل بن غازي مرحبا  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1778*
*
* 
*
* 
*10- كتاب الداء والدواء أو الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد أجمل الإصلاحي و زائد بن أحمد النشري ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1780*
*
* 
*
* 
*11- كتاب جلاء الأفهام في الصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق  زائد بن أحمد النشري  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=493*
*
* 
*
* 
*12- كتاب الوابل الصيب ورافع الكلم الطيب لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن قائد  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=496*
*
* 
*
* 
*13- كتاب بدائع الفوائد لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق علي بن محمد العمران (ثقافة إسلامية)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=488*
*
* 
*
* 
*14- كتاب الفروسية المحمدية  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق  زائد بن أحمد النشري (ثقافة إسلامية)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1774*
*
* 
*
* 
*15- كتاب الطب النبوي  لإبن قيم الجوزية ، بتحقيق عبدالغني عبدالخالق ( طب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7*
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*----------------------------------------------------------
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*1- كتاب الإيمان لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق الألباني (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3706*
*
* 
*
* 
*2- كتاب جامع الرسائل لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2868*
*
* 
*
* 
*3- كتاب الفتوى الحموية الكبرى لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق حمد بن عبد المحسن التويجري (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2868*
*
* 
*
* 
*4- كتاب الإستقامة لإبن تيمية،  بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2833*
*
* 
*
* 
*5- كتاب زيارة القبور والاستنجاد بالمقبور  لإبن تيمية (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=954*
*
* 
*
* 
*6- كتاب الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق محمد بن عبد الله بن عمر الحلواني و محمد كبير أحمد شودري (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=649*

*
* 
*7- كتاب اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1989*
*
* 
*
* 
*8- كتاب منهاج السنة النبوية لإبن تيمية،  بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم(فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=589*
*
* 
*
* 
*9- كتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق مجموعة من المحققين (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=601*
*
* 
*
* 
*10- كتاب الإكليل في المتشابه والتأويل لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق محمد الشيمي شحات(علوم القرآن)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2813*
*
* 
*
* 
*11- كتاب تفسير آيات أشكلت على كثير من العلماء لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق عبد العزيز بن محمد الخليفة (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=462*
*
* 
*
* 
*12- كتاب التفسير الكبير لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق عبدالرحمن عميرة (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=891*
*
* 
*
* 
*13- كتاب حقيقة الصيام لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق الألباني والشاويش (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2787*

*
* 
*14- كتاب مناسك الحج والعمرة  لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق حسين بن محمد بن عبد الله آل الشيخ (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2236*
*
* 
*
* 
*15- كتاب مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية<طبعة مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف> (فتاوى)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1747*

----------


## المسلم الحر

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحلبي و بارك الله فيك

----------

